# Thank (Insert Your Preferred Deity Here) It's Monday!!!



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

Let's make some money!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

Whether you worship The God of Mammon like a slut for Satan or just whispered "Jesus" and Crossed yourself when you read 'slut for Satan', in this here (America) and in this now (Century 21), every Monkey needs to have a little scratch.

Ca$h.

Moola.

Fat stacks

Reliable income.

True, a small percentage of Americans live 'off the grid'.  But if you think that's you, and you spend enough Time on the internet to find this silly thread, you're kidding yourself.

Most everyone reading this is participating in the economy.  I say 'American Economy' because that's my average point of view.  Acquiring and holding resources is by no means exclusive to Americans.

For most of us, the only thing standing between us and homelessness is a reliable income, and fat stacks safely squirreled away remains a goal.


What is money to you?

Why?  

How much is enough?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

AVG-Answers:

Money is a tool.  A means to an end.  The goal is to have your money doing the work while you enjoy the income.

To participate as deeply in the economy as possible for as long as possible. 

$1m. 

I could live comfortably, without working for a specific stream of income, doing and getting pretty much everything I wanted on the income that could be generated with a cool million. 

Till then, I work.  Or age 66, which ever comes first


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

Well...  OBVIOUSLY I can be bought... I'm an American!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

Which begs the philosophical implications of living a fulfilling American life-style and reconciling your spiritual beliefs with regards to material things.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

Just my humble opinion here... the richest man in ancient Judea would be SO jealous of you with your air conditioning and seventy-four inch big screen TV, Mr. & Ms. Average American Monkey.

Not sure the relevance, I suppose to broach the idea that the 'average' 21st Century American is wealthy beyond the imagination of the 'average' Earthling, circa anytime earlier than a hundred years ago.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> Whether you worship The God of Mammon like a slut for Satan or just whispered "Jesus" and Crossed yourself when you read 'slut for Satan', in this here (America) and in this now (Century 21), every Monkey needs to have a little scratch.
> 
> Ca$h.
> 
> ...



A necessary nuisance.  Can't say "evil", but kind of a PITA.

How much is enough?  If I've got food in the pantry and gas in the car, and won't run out of either tomorrow, I'm good.  

Made more today though -- couldn't hoit.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2015)

Money is for pot......Never enough or a variety for every day........Don't worry, it used to be titties and beer, now it just pot......Ii live in a tent and take hand outs..Canned dog food is not to bad with white bread...get the one with gravy in it...
No really, I'm spending my kids inheritance...


----------



## hjmick (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 8, 2015)

So.....

How do you reconcile your need to make and spend a living with Pastafarian teachings on materialism?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 8, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> So.....
> 
> How do you reconcile your need to make and spend a living with Pastafarian teachings on materialism?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Cthulu is angry right about now...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

AVG-JOE said:


> So.....
> 
> How do you reconcile your need to make and spend a living with Pastafarian teachings on materialism?


The ways of the long noodle are hard to understand.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AVG-JOE (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Monday, Y'all!!!

​


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2015)

Money is just a "thing," of no real use by itself. 













But then again, so are all the internal organs.


----------

